# tipo prego



## Luci Lucida

Hola a todos:  

Estoy traduciendo una transcripción de una enseñanza del Lama Samten, maestro budista nacido en Brasil. De manera bastante informal y simpática establece una analogía entre los seres de los seis reinos (esto ya es lenguaje “técnico” budista)  y los surfistas, y dice: 

É melhor um surfista tipo prego, é um fracasso!

La traducción que encontré para “prego” es clavo, pero sigo sin entender la expresión. Supongo que tiene que ver con un surfista torpe, no muy bueno, pero me quedan dudas.

Gracias, 

Luci


----------



## willy2008

Prego es alguien aburrido , tonto, pícaro.


----------



## Carfer

Não será por os pregos serem de ferro e, consequentemente, não flutuarem? Digo eu, que não sou brasileiro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Não será por os pregos serem de ferro e, consequentemente, não flutuarem? Digo eu, que não sou brasileiro.


Isso mesmo, Carfer. Um surfista tipo prego é aquele que, se cair n'água, afunda. Willy, onde você ouviu alguém muito chato ser chamado de "prego"? Eu, pelo menos, não recordo nada parecido.


----------



## willy2008

En el diccionario informal, aquí., se que no es lo mejor para buscar significados pero a veces muchas palabras que son usadas en la calle tienen sentido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo mismo uso muchas veces el Dicionário Informal pero hay que filtrar los resultados.


----------



## willy2008

Gracias por tu consejo, lo voy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Luci Lucida

Hola a todos: 

Gracias por los comentarios que aclararon mis dudas. Ahora solo me queda encontrar la palabra adecuada! : )


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si te parece usa otra variante de la expresión "nadar como prego" que también usamos en Brasil: "nadar como pedra". En tu texto sería "un surfista tipo/estilo piedra".


----------



## Luci Lucida

Ah... gracias a tu comentario se me acaba de ocurrir una expresión muy usada que puede llegar a servir. Al menos por aquí cuando decimos que alguien es "de madera" en una actividad significa que no tiene habilidad para la misma. "Fulano bailando es de madera", "Para jugar al fútbol es de madera". Supongo que podré introducir "un surfista de madera". Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Luci Lucida said:


> Ah... gracias a tu comentario se me acaba de ocurrir una expresión muy usada que puede llegar a servir. Al menos por aquí cuando decimos que alguien es "de madera" en una actividad significa que no tiene habilidad para la misma. "Fulano bailando es de madera", "Para jugar al fútbol es de madera". Supongo que podré introducir "un surfista de madera". Gracias!



E os leitores não vão pensar que, se é de madeira, então flutua?


----------



## ClarissaMach

Engraçado, "prego", para mim, não está associado a agilidade/habilidade numa tarefa. Está associado a uma pessoa tonta, um "mané". 

Alguém fala uma besteira, a outra pessoa diz: "não, seu prego, deixa de ser retardado... "

E geralmente se usa para falar de homem.


----------



## Luci Lucida

Carfer said:


> E os leitores não vão pensar que, se é de madeira, então flutua?



Creo que en Uruguay y Argentina no se interpretaría que como es de madera flota. Se asocia madera a algo duro, de ahí poco capaz en lo relativo a habilidades corporales.  En principio me quedo tranquila porque es una traducción para un público local. Incluso le puedo hacer una llamada con alguna aclaración... (esto era lo que estaba pensando hasta que leí la publicación de Clarissa, que comentaré más abajo).


----------



## Luci Lucida

ClarissaMach said:


> Engraçado, "prego", para mim, não está associado a agilidade/habilidade numa tarefa. Está associado a uma pessoa tonta .



Bueno, ahora sí que me vino la duda... Porque está claro que entre un mal surfista y un surfista tonto hay diferencia... En fin...


----------



## zema

No sé si esto podrá ayudar en algo:


> Pesquisando sobre a origem da gíria *prego* nos “boardsports”, não consegui encontrar nada, mas certamente surgiu de algum praticante que se encontrava cravado em cima de alguma prancha.
> *Prego*: Gíria utilizada para definir alguns praticantes dos esportes com prancha. Os iniciantes, os duros, os sem flexibilidade, os sem estilo, os com pouco ou sem nenhum domínio sobre os fundamentos básicos do esporte, os desconhecidos, os enfraquecidos, os inúteis entre outros que podemos encontrar no dia-a-dia desta tribo. Isto é uma opinião própria.
> http://taubatesurf.tripod.com/id2.html





> *prego* (prehgo) = bad surfer, *kook* (actually means nail) http://www.gringo-rio.com/carioca-surf-slang.html


  En este sitio uruguayo también vinculan *kook* con *prego* y con coper (?)
http://surfing.ovaciondigital.com.u...tent/article/45-noticias/551-coper-kook-prego

En sitios argentinos y españoles de surf veo que también usan mucho _*kook*_, entiendo que para los novatos medio torpes o para quienes “posan” de surfistas sin saber mucho del tema. 

El problema con _*kook *_es que debe ser una jerga que sólo conoce la gente del ambiente del surf, yo nunca la había escuchado antes.


----------



## Luci Lucida

Ah... Muchas gracias, Zema. Ahora sí quedó bien claro. 
Ahora que pienso, el retiro cuya transcripción estoy traduciendo fue en São Paulo, por lo que supongo que los asistentes estarían más familiarizados con la jerga surfista que lo que podrán estar los futuros lectores de la traducción aquí en Montevideo. 
Gracias a todos!


----------

